# "Pots for Prostate"



## Von blewitt (Sep 15, 2013)

Our local fundraising committee is running a fundraising event called "Pots for Prostate" local businesses purchase a pot and decorate it, the pots are then displayed and auctioned with the proceeds going to raise money for Prostate cancer Research.
Here is a little WIP of our entry. We tried to go in a little different direction




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]

We have to come up with a title for the entry, any suggestions would be welcome

Thanks for looking


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 15, 2013)

Stairway to Heaven


----------



## turbochef422 (Sep 15, 2013)

Path to hope


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 16, 2013)

Hairway to Steven


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha, I need to put a gnome in the top and call him Steven!


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 16, 2013)

Inside the Mind of a Crackpot. Or the Beautiful Mind of a Crackpot.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey, that's a pretty cool "twist" to a flower pot. Very interesting! Nice work


----------



## Lefty (Sep 16, 2013)

Stairendipity


----------

